

The Stand affecting businesses and saving lives - stevemax
http://programmersworkplace.blogspot.com/2015/03/the-stand-affecting-businesses-and.html

======
MichaelCrawford
I had a friend who was a video game designer for iMagic back in the early
eighties. He told me that they all stood up when writing code, and that they
listened to loud music so they could dance while they worked.

I working from home most of the time. Usually I take my shoes off when I'm at
home, but starting just yesterday I speculated that I might be more productive
if I left my shoes on when working. It does seem to make a positive
difference.

